# Rodanthe Pier Today



## Jwalker (Jan 18, 2014)

Had a little fun today. 47 inches.


----------



## Drumdum (Jan 6, 2003)

Nice job!!


----------



## Jollymon (May 21, 2015)

Well Done


----------



## time2be (Sep 16, 2008)

That is a good one.


----------



## levellinebrad (May 27, 2015)

That's a nice fish! I missed my November trip this year but I'm looking forward to spring.


----------



## Jwalker (Jan 18, 2014)

My personal best so far. 47" FL and 28" girth but the damn thing about killed me. Caught it on Sunday by Tuesday i was at the quick care in Nags Head. Found out i had the flu. Got to feeling better by Friday so i fished. On the 10 hour ride back home on Saturday i started feeling worse. Sunday back to quick care at home to find out i had a bad sinus infection and pink eye. Plus now my asthma is kicking in. Can't stop coughing and can hardly breath. BUT it is all worth it after that fish.


----------



## levellinebrad (May 27, 2015)

Jwalker said:


> My personal best so far. 47" FL and 28" girth but the damn thing about killed me. Caught it on Sunday by Tuesday i was at the quick care in Nags Head. Found out i had the flu. Got to feeling better by Friday so i fished. On the 10 hour ride back home on Saturday i started feeling worse. Sunday back to quick care at home to find out i had a bad sinus infection and pink eye. Plus now my asthma is kicking in. Can't stop coughing and can hardly breath. BUT it is all worth it after that fish.


That it was my friend, that it was!


----------



## time2be (Sep 16, 2008)

Nice


----------

